# Re: Fire salamander with Whites Tree Frog



## fionayee (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Fire salamander with Whites Tree Frog*

Hello, I was just wondering whether it would be possible to house fire salamanders with whites tree frogs?


----------



## wayne the pain (Dec 28, 2007)

In my opinion, no wouldnt work, completely differents requirements.
Whites tree frog care sheet. The amphibian.co.uk. Whites tree frog care, Whites Tree Frog keeping, White's Tree Frog housing, Whites Tree Frog feeding, Whites Tree Frog description, Whites Tree Frog information
Fire Salamander Care Sheet - The Amphibian.co.uk - Fire Salamander Care sheet, Fire Salamander facts, Fire Salamander Photos and more.


----------



## rigsby (Jan 11, 2008)

Temperature alone says this is a no no.


----------



## MantellaMan (Feb 3, 2012)

As Rigby said Temperature is a bit thing, plus they both come from two entirely different parts (Countries and Continents) of the world, different habitat types and requirements and also it wouldn't be natural (for many reasons lol). You could and most likely will cause a great amount of stress for the animals too as they won't be used to each others species at all, they might even try and potentially hurt each other, you never know.

Take a look at this thread: New Comers to Exotics & Amphibians - Don't Mix Species Topic

If you want another species just buy a separate Tank for them  Works a million times better than mixing.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Are you a complete idiot? *Of course* they won't go together- White's from hot, dry Australasian forests, fire salamanders from cooler parts of Europe! I'm sorry, I was a bit rude, there, but the most *basic* bit of research would have made the question redundant.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Google 'white's treefrog care' and 'fire salamnder care' at the *very* least before you get either.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Too late to change my last two posts, I think- and again, I'm sorry to have been so rude- but please, if you want to keep amphibians,* research* first.


----------



## fionayee (May 1, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies and advice 
I did do a tad bit of research regarding this actually, but I thought I'd just make sure.
Also, could anyone help id the type of fire salamander this one is? Thanks so much!


----------



## MantellaMan (Feb 3, 2012)

fionayee said:


> Thanks for all the replies and advice
> I did do a tad bit of research regarding this actually, but I thought I'd just make sure.
> Also, could anyone help id the type of fire salamander this one is? Thanks so much!
> image


Corsican Fire Salamander (_Salamandra corsica) by the looks of it lol _


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

MantellaMan said:


> Corsican Fire Salamander (_Salamandra corsica) by the looks of it lol _


 how the hell did you come up with corsican??? :lol2:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Ben W said:


> how the hell did you come up with corsican??? :lol2:


Ben is your "hot dog,jumping frog" from an old pre fab sprout song?...Alberkerky(sp),:blush:
I'll get my coat.Damn this thread has made me laugh,sometimes the unintentional just appeals to the warped side of me

thanks guys
Stu


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

soundstounite said:


> Ben is your "hot dog,jumping frog" from an old pre fab sprout song?...Alberkerky(sp),:blush:
> I'll get my coat.Damn this thread has made me laugh,sometimes the unintentional just appeals to the warped side of me
> 
> thanks guys
> Stu


Hi Stu
yes it is lol!!!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm still feeling guilty for being so rude- but *Gods* it was a stupid question!


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

Ron Magpie said:


> I'm still feeling guilty for being so rude- but *Gods* it was a stupid question!


Tbh Ron there was sound advice in that very agressive tone of yours:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

It's true, I *am* a bad person...


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

Ron Magpie said:


> It's true, I *am* a bad person...


 
lol u aint bad, my friend!!:2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Ben W said:


> lol u aint bad, my friend!!:2thumb:


Oh, I am- I just *try* to look nice for this forum! :halo:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Ben W said:


> lol u aint bad, my friend!!:2thumb:


Ben i hope your well and all things Hades,i wish you posted more kiddo,i love reading your Sal. stuff,it fascinates me.
LMAO I can't believe the guy whom can't hear lyrics got that,i sang it as i read it:gasp:.
Ron mate one of the things that made I chuckle,was you tearing your hair out,i know how much wisdom you chuck at folks and how much patience you show,no way your bad mate,total agreement with Ben,damn it made me laugh,though so i am equally guilty,credit where credit is due the apology was sincere:2thumb:

Stu


----------

